# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  STARTING TEST CYP!! WHAT A.I. SHOULD I TAKE AND DOSAGE? Arimidex from sponsor site

## JCFobsession

Hey so starting test cyp.

thinking of going with Arimidex from the sponsor site on here

1. what dosages should I take ?
2. stupid question maybe BUT is this Arimidex from sponsor site is this an oral or i.m. product??


so my thought is running armidex during cycle at what ever dosage is rec by ppl. 6'3 200 lbs 10%bf... my test cyp dose is going to be around 250-500mg a week leading up to higher side of dosages.'


Thanks for the support/help/advice

----------


## Papa Smurf

Just run 500 ew Dont "ramp up" get your PCT in place before your start

----------


## JCFobsession

> Just run 500 ew Dont "ramp up" get your PCT in place before your start


Hey smurf!! so im learning as I go here...

just run 500 of what? my test cyp??

what does EW mean?? 

currently will be starting at 150 on test cyp just to see that I dont have bad reaction then going up from there what do you think steady weekly dose of test cyp and AI should be??

thanks brotha

----------


## JCFobsession

LOL nvm I found a thread that has terms and abbreviations  :0lamo:

----------


## Papa Smurf

> Hey smurf!! so im learning as I go here...
> 
> just run 500 of what? my test cyp??
> 
> what does EW mean?? 
> 
> currently will be starting at 150 on test cyp just to see that I dont have bad reaction then going up from there what do you think steady weekly dose of test cyp and AI should be??
> 
> thanks brotha


Sorry EW = Each Week

Pin you cyp test (pin = shot) 250 mg every 3.5 days ie Sat morning, Tues afternoon

What is your test dosed at how many Miligrams are in each Mililiter

How much do you have on hand?

Cycle should be around 12 weeks long

----------


## JCFobsession

hey thanks that helps putting it in lamen terms for me haha...

ok cool that makes sense. hard part right now is my buddy is the one doing my IM. I have not done it myself yet. nervous on doing it and how to bend to get good glute spot. 
its listed at 10ml test cyp 250mg/ml i have two of those. 

12 weeks was kinda what i was thinking.

----------


## Papa Smurf

> hey thanks that helps putting it in lamen terms for me haha...
> 
> ok cool that makes sense. hard part right now is my buddy is the one doing my IM. I have not done it myself yet. nervous on doing it and how to bend to get good glute spot. 
> its listed at 10ml test cyp 250mg/ml i have two of those. 
> 
> 12 weeks was kinda what i was thinking.



Ok so you got 10 weeks worth. Need to get another bottle if possible. Just remember, cyp is a long ester test. Can take up to 4 weeks to feel anything.

Pin your quads if you cant reach glutes. 25 gauge by 1 inch works well

Get your PCT in order........ Read Beginners Cycle Thread in Sticky area

----------


## JCFobsession

> Ok so you got 10 weeks worth. Need to get another bottle if possible. Just remember, cyp is a long ester test. Can take up to 4 weeks to feel anything.
> 
> Pin your quads if you cant reach glutes. 25 gauge by 1 inch works well
> 
> Get your PCT in order........ Read Beginners Cycle Thread in Sticky area


Im super nervous doing in my quads, prefer in the glute...

Ill try and score another bottle!! and thats what I have now the 25 by 1in

I have letro and tamox on there way to me should have by wend, thursday. . . HOW much do I run of the AI. and PCT I got from sponsor site!!

How long will this last me ? do i need to order more ?
Liquid Letro 30mL 2.5mg/mL ( letro for AI)
Liquid Tamox 50mL 20mg/mL ( Tamox for PCT)

thanks..

I will continue to read and learn daily

----------


## Papa Smurf

> Im super nervous doing in my quads, prefer in the glute...
> 
> Ill try and score another bottle!! and thats what I have now the 25 by 1in
> 
> I have letro and tamox on there way to me should have by wend, thursday. . . HOW much do I run of the AI. and PCT I got from sponsor site!!
> 
> How long will this last me ? do i need to order more ?
> Liquid Letro 30mL 2.5mg/mL ( letro for AI)
> Liquid Tamox 50mL 20mg/mL ( Tamox for PCT)
> ...


You NEED to go read that thread!! By the pic, you know how to eat and work out, now go research !!!!

Quads are easy. Google video on how to give yourself a shot

----------


## JCFobsession

ok will do brotha thanks! 

get at you later and let you know how things are going! 

good looking out. trying to get that establishment on this site.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## DeadlyD

> Hey so starting test cyp.
> 
> thinking of going with Arimidex from the sponsor site on here
> 
> 1. what dosages should I take ?
> 2. stupid question maybe BUT is this Arimidex from sponsor site is this an oral or i.m. product??
> 
> so my thought is running armidex during cycle at what ever dosage is rec by ppl. 6'3 200 lbs 10%bf... my test cyp dose is going to be around 250-500mg a week leading up to higher side of dosages.'
> 
> Thanks for the support/help/advice


The arimadex from sponser is liquid oral.
A good starting dose would be .25mgs every other day or every third day...

That's 1/4 of a mg

----------


## JCFobsession

> The arimadex from sponser is liquid oral.
> A good starting dose would be .25mgs every other day or every third day...
> 
> That's 1/4 of a mg


Thanks for response!! Appreciate the input

----------


## [email protected]

> Im super nervous doing in my quads, prefer in the glute


I was the same. But quads, especially of your size. Allow you more control.....first ones a bit scary, but you'll like it better

----------

